# Real golf radio



## RYANNNNN (Mar 26, 2006)

Whilst browsing the internet this site came up.

http://www.realgolfradio.com/

It's very good and informative, and of course it has a radio related to golf, added to my favourites, very good site!


----------



## Callaway (Mar 29, 2006)

wow, very interesting and a very good radio! Added to my favourites too! Thanks for informing me about this radio!


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

Thats a pretty cool site. Added to my favourites. Theres actually a real radio station in my town that is strictly for golf. It's 99.9 fm and has all the down low on the latest buzz in the golf world. Of course, its not as informative as your internet station, but it gets the job done.


----------

